# New Retro Screensavers



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My Vacation starts when I walk out of the office today and I have shorttimers ... so I hope you enjoy these images. They're full size 600 x 800. I just scaled them down here:


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

These are fabulous!!!!  Added Tomorrowland & the Wicked Witch to my collection.    Thank you!!!!

I need to dig up all the old looking Disney ride posters and convert them, they'd make great screensavers.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Nice screens, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

These are awesome.  Thank you.  I need to sit down one day and put screensavers onto my K2 I got last weel.  Some of this will definitely be in the mix.

deb
p.s. what's shorttimers?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

nice job! The tomorrowland one brought back memories LOL


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Shorttimers is that horrible disease you get right before a holiday weekend or a vacation where you have to force yourself to work and you'll take any excuse to goof off ...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gotcha.    thanks for clarifying.  I think I'm suffering from that right now.  The lake is calling my name and I have a ton of work to do.  Guess I'm going to pack up the computer and work there.  
deb
Have a great vacation.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love them. I have to use the Beach Blanket Bingo. I have surfing and beach screensavers on Gidget now. This will be a good addition.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

These look very cool


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

These are great! I saved the 2 top ones and the wicked witch one. I love the retro pop fun screen savers.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

These are great!  They'll go really well with my retro 50s skin


----------

